# Generator made out of a DC motor?



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

I am planning as a distant future addition to my motorbike to have a series hybrid range extender side car using the same PM drive motor (ME0709) with a small motorcycle engine as a generator. I'll just need to work out what rpm will give me the right voltage. At less than 96V there is no need to advance the brushes so its just as easy for the motor to act as a generator and should output pretty constant DC current. It might need a small circuit with a capacitor to smooth out the ripples but the brushes will keep all the current flowing one way.


----------

